
Organization after Social Media - glovink
http://networkcultures.org/geert/2018/06/15/just-out-organization-after-social-media-by-geert-lovink-and-ned-rossiter/
======
chriselles
I’ve downloaded a copy of the PDF book.

So firstly, thank you!

I’ve both studied and created affinity networks.

The most recent network(both online/meatspace)I created(in partnership with 8
others) over the last 2.5 years has achieved repeated national recognition
from our Prime Minister and relevant Cabinet Minister.

So I’ve got some relevant hybrid network building experience.

Although being a successful builder, doesn’t necessarily qualify me as a
capable engineer.

My network/community/org building has been informed by “Team of Team” by Stan
McChrystal and “One Mission” by Chris Fussell.

Team of Teams is the macro to the One Mission micro.

What also informed our network/community/orgs the failure of Arab Spring, Tea
Party, and Occupy Movement.

Being a student of unconventional warfare and counter-insurgency theory there
are advantages to agile/adaptive distributed/decentralised networks.

I’m a big fan of the McChrystal/Fussell org charts of a cloud network that
incorporates and overlays just enough hierarchical “skeletal structure” to
prevent it from collapsing upon itself akin to Occupy/Tea Party.

The study of non-violent movements is quite fascinating and there is a
significant body of work available for free found here:

Einstein Institute:

[https://www.aeinstein.org/free-resources/](https://www.aeinstein.org/free-
resources/)

Canvas:

[http://canvasopedia.org/publications/](http://canvasopedia.org/publications/)

We are building our network “rocket” as we are flying it. But it’s nice to
have resources to beg, borrow, or “steal like an artist”.

When it comes to building networks, I think it is equal parts art and
behaviour science matched to the right cause/time.

In short, I view network engineering as building a cult, with a Net Promoter
Score of 9+.

------
Dowwie
Is this just theory or are you actively trialing experiments with orgnets?

~~~
glovink
Certainly not only theory. We discuss many examples and find new ones, almost
every day, Keep in mind, organized networks are rather small and somewhat
invisible. They are focused on getting things done and not interested in
visibility, more followers, likes etc. This is internet culture post-
reputation and attention.

~~~
dang
This is a topic that HN would probably respond to with extensive discussion if
the ideas were in a more accessible format. A download link to a book pdf
is—sadly but surely—not something enough people will look at to get the ball
rolling.

If you put up an introductory article, please let us know so we can put the
submission in the second-chance queue (described at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380)
and links back from there).

------
eevilspock
"The world cries for action, not likes."

